# Regarding March Morels



## timberdoodler (Apr 19, 2013)

I saw some talking about finding blacks in March, and in 2009 I wanted to add that I found black morels on March 31st in Blair County. At the time, I took an Altoona Mirror with the date and photographed it beside the mushrooms because I could barely believe it myself. I haven't actually been out yet, but will be looking hard this week. Early April always seems to bring'em out! Best of luck hunting everyone!


----------



## oktradingpost (Apr 5, 2016)

I found blacks on March 31st this year in South Central PA


----------

